# the latest shotgun poll.



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

*What is the best value?*​
Winchester 1100 @ $230312.50%Rem. 870 express @ $2352187.50%mossberg Bantam 500 @ $21000.00%


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Which of the above pumps is the best value for the listed price?

All i realy need is a new shotty. iv got all the other bases covered, but i need a pump that im not afraid to take into the field (for fear of droping/scratching/denting it). iv got a mossy 500 that i like, but the bore is to small for me to feal comfortable using on big game at this time.

So, what what do you think is the best beater listed for the money? i know they are all good, and ill probably end up getting al 3 eventualy, but im looking for a good first pick.

Thanks!


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Remington 870 are by far the best pump out there. They are way better than the mossbergs, winchesters, and the nova.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Do the 870's shoot 3 1/2 inch. I really like my synthetic stock nova. I don't worry about it getting scratched up. Not a good upland gun though. I only use it for waterfowl. I got mine for under $300 as well.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

WOW. Looks like the 870 is way out in front.

One question for you 870 owners: how hard would it be to find a smooth-bore slug barrel with rifle sights for a 12 guage 870, and what kinda price would we be lookin' at?

Thanks all.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The 870 is just such a good gun, I'm amazed that other companies can still affort to keep their pumps on the market.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no real experience with remingtons my winchesters have always been great.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Mr.trooper wrote



> One question for you 870 owners: how hard would it be to find a smooth-bore slug barrel with rifle sights for a 12 guage 870, and what kinda price would we be lookin' at?


Have you gone on E-bay. I was looking on there the other day and there was quit a few barrels, most like this going for under a $100. I would buy one with the screw in choke if I were you.

Fox412 wrote



> Do the 870's shoot 3 1/2 inch


Yes they make an 870 in 3 1/2 in.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

The 870 (in my mind) is the best pump still on the market today. they are the most durable and versitle gun out there. I currently own a 3 1/2 that I use for deer hunting, waterfowl, and upland game. You cant beat a gun that falls in the water/mud and still works perfect. Id like to see an automatic do that!


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

The 870 is by far the best pump out there. I've had 1 for 20+ years. I've also got a Mossberg it is constantly breaking. Won't eject slugs either. It sits in the gun safe now.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think the 870 is the best pump gun made. I own two wingmasters one in 20 and one in 12. They work great no matter what the conditions and they point and swing much better than a nova for me.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

gandergrinder said:


> I think the 870 is the best pump gun made. I own two wingmasters one in 20 and one in 12. They work great no matter what the conditions and they point and swing much better than a nova for me.


I agree with you on the wingmasters as I have my Dad's old wingmaster made in 1957. Gun just keeps on going but I also have a 870 express and the quality between the two is like night and day. I've also owned a couple Mossberg 500's in the past and never had a problem with them. One I just gave to my son-in-law is about 25 years old and still shoots great. The Mossberg Bantam I'm not sure about though as I've never held or shot one. I do find it odd that Mossberg makes replacement barrels for the 870 though.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

My dad let me use his Remington 870&#8230;..Thought it was great until I bought my first Nova pump&#8230;.I find it difficult to believe that anyone who ever used a nova pump and an 870 pump would consider wanting the Remington over the nova unless they were biased&#8230;

All of the current market trends suggest Benelli is saturating the market because their product is superior&#8230;.

I was very skeptical at first, especially since my dad told me that the Remington 870 was the best pump...How do you disagree with your father&#8230;.So I don't&#8230;..

He's right&#8230;.the Remington 870 "WAS" the best pump&#8230;.

Is Just "NOW"&#8230;..The Benelli Nova is...

Don't take it from me&#8230;.look at what people are buying&#8230;.just ask your local retailer, they will tell ya&#8230;.

I never shot the other two rifles listed&#8230;but since so many people regard the Remington as the #1 pump and I had a chance to use both the Remington 870 and the Benelli Nova I then formulated my opinion..

The Nova is Superior


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Remington 1100 Nice gun i have everyone should have one


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Mossberg uke:

:toofunny:

Oh SHi* i have one of those too! :wink:


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

owned a winchester semi-auto and it never failed me, and by bro.
owns a mossberg 500 in 20 gauge and it's never failed him neither (that says a lot considering i always see him drop it from taking out of the truck, cleaning , etc.) the bantam version is just a shorter butt stock for 
those with short arm reach or are in there youth, the full sized butt stock 
can be bought and added later or when necessary, but i will have to agree
with the rest, the 870 express rem. is going to be the best allround bet with the selection you've provided, it just happens to be one of those kick-*** pumps that was made excellent from the get go.


----------

